# Build your own - Dog Ladder's for Boats & Free Standing!!!



## Georgiaboy83

Well I had told a few guys about this design I had drawn from some picture that I have seen of a dog ladder for your boat. Well I figured I would post for everyone to use and build if they would like to save some $$$$. This is drawn in CAD and is draw using 1" PVC. I think 1" is probably a minimum, you may could use 3/4" depending on the size dog. I built the one with the extra support leg thats at a 45 and I can walk up and down this thing. Hope you guys find this useful if you have questions please ask.

Download the PDF attachment for the dimensioned drawing of both style of ladder.

GaBoy83


----------



## snapperzoid

thanks  billsimons@att.net      I have a 70lb lab tired of pulling her in the gatortrax boat


----------



## dognducks

pretty neat. when i get my new boat, i'm going to bolt a lock on to the back transom.


----------



## Georgiaboy83

Updated my post to include the printable PDF version with the dimensions. Hope someone can use this, it is really cool. Working on a design for one to hang from a tree as well, PM me if you are interested in it.


----------



## Nutty

I like it.  Have you thought about doing a stand for shallow water hunting?


----------



## Georgiaboy83

To all that PM me I emailed yall the PDF.

Check out the free standing design, tell me what ya think!!!


----------



## wbcoop7

thanks for posting


----------



## dognducks

whats your scale on these? I'm thinking of building one today


----------



## Adirondacker

Thanks. I may give one a try. Its amazing what a  little ingenuity and some PVC  can produce!


----------



## Adirondacker

I bet it wouldn't be hard to take that free standing design and find a way to add canvas or netting with straps so it could double as a backpack frame for carrying deeks and such. If you gotta haul it in might as well try to get double duty out of it!


----------



## Georgiaboy83

strutrut247 said:


> whats your scale on these? I'm thinking of building one today



I have updated the PDF's with scaled drawings. The drawing scale is 1"=1'-0", if you have any other question please ask.



Adirondacker said:


> Thanks. I may give one a try. Its amazing what a  little ingenuity and some PVC  can produce!



Thanks, I like to think I have a little bit of brain. Check this out I have just designed a short-tail hyper drive that I am going to build soon as well.


----------



## tinytim

Thanks for the email.  Looks good to me!


----------



## mdhall

How can you make it gator proof for Seminole? That's a great idea I think I'll make one over the holiday when I introduce Hank to retrieving from the boat.


----------



## kscoggins

thats cool man, thanks 

spray bomb, put an avery sticker on it and charge a hunderd bucks


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Might be a dumb question, but won't they float when the dog is off of them, unless weight is added, especially if sealed tight ? I can kind of see the free standing one not floating if you push it into the mud, but the boat ones are going to try to float up if not straped down or weighted down some how, or if you drill some holes in it to let it feel up with water. Sealed PVC is basically like a big bobber, it floats.


----------



## huntchesies

i would like to see one hanging from a tree when you figure it out.


----------



## devildog83

We built one very similar using metal electrical conduit and it worked out really well. This would be my suggestion of materials to use due to when it gets real cold a little bit of pressure the wrong way and P.V.C. snaps. Now If I had this design when we did it, It would probably be a lot better. Good design and thanks!


----------



## wmaybin

I started building one for the boat off of these plans today, hope to finish it up tommorow.  Made a few changes, the original plan calls for the the top platform to be 8 inches, I made mine 20 (measured my labs sitting position) can't wait till I get it finished.

what size dog were you hunting off of an 8 inch platform?


----------



## LipRip'r

huntchesies said:


> i would like to see one hanging from a tree when you figure it out.



I took an old Tomcat climbing deer stand and converted it to a hanging platform...works great & saved a wad of cash


----------



## LipRip'r

wmaybin said:


> I started building one for the boat off of these plans today, hope to finish it up tommorow.  Made a few changes, the original plan calls for the the top platform to be 8 inches, I made mine 20 (measured my labs sitting position) can't wait till I get it finished.
> 
> what size dog were you hunting off of an 8 inch platform?



Put some pics up if your done....


----------



## Georgiaboy83

wmaybin said:


> I started building one for the boat off of these plans today, hope to finish it up tommorow.  Made a few changes, the original plan calls for the the top platform to be 8 inches, I made mine 20 (measured my labs sitting position) can't wait till I get it finished.
> 
> what size dog were you hunting off of an 8 inch platform?



I actually plan on using mine as a boarding ladder for my dog, I am in the process of building a boat now, and plan to have my do in the boat during hunting.


----------



## wmaybin

AHHH!  that makes sense, I don't have much room in the boatfor the dog but it may turn out that way if her weight is too much


----------



## oxbow

good work, thanks for the post


----------



## vahunter

*Ladder in progress*

I know this is an older thread, but I have been looking for something to build for my dog to get back in our boat at the lake (and something to hopefully convert to my yet purchased duck boat).  I have attached pics of how far I have gotten and am waiting to take it down to the boat for a 'custom fit'.  I wanted to see if anyone had some sucess with a certain type of material for the steps (thoughts are canvas, plywood, 2x4's, etc.) any thoughts are much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## HuntinDawg89

vahunter said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I have been looking for something to build for my dog to get back in our boat at the lake (and something to hopefully convert to my yet purchased duck boat).  I have attached pics of how far I have gotten and am waiting to take it down to the boat for a 'custom fit'.  I wanted to see if anyone had some sucess with a certain type of material for the steps (thoughts are canvas, plywood, 2x4's, etc.) any thoughts are much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



It seems to me that plywood would be the easiest.  Canvas would work and would be light, but I can't sew.  You'd have to do the canvas and slip it over the PVC before you glued the thing together.  Then if the canvas wore out or tore you'd have a hard time replacing it with the thing all glued together.


----------

